# M14 7.62 Rifle Training Movie



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

The M14 7.62 was the last American battle rifle to be fielded, replaced by the AR assault rifle platform. But, interestingly, the M14 has been brought into active duty via its use with special forces and snipers. Here is an excellent old Army training movie. I worked on enhancing the audio and video tonality a bit:

How the M14 Rifle Operates - US Army Training Film - YouTube


----------



## Dan01 (May 4, 2012)

Thank you for sharing the M 14 film.................I put a lot of rounds through M 14s while in the Army.........

Dan


----------



## Amsdorf (Jan 19, 2012)

Thank you for your service to our country.


----------

